# PW, Po & Creo



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2008)

Heres a pic of three female mantis, just to show how similar they are!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 11, 2008)

lol..how about naming them for us..  which is which?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 11, 2008)

oh i just saw the tital..can u tell me what that means im not that clued up on names.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 11, 2008)

Hmm let me guess, 10 o'clock - PW, 2 O'clock - Creoboter, 6 O;clock - PO






Now this one is 9 o'clock - PW, 5 O'clock - PO, and 12 O'clock - Creoboter

Where is my prize Becky?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 12, 2008)

You are so good! Yen, I send u a pretty alright :lol: 

It is amazing that they are so much alike with their lacy wing edges and coloring!


----------

